# The Old man at the Paths of the Dead



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 29, 2003)

Who was the old man that was waiting outside the Paths of the Dead? I havent read it in a while.. soo...


----------



## gilgalad (Feb 9, 2003)

I think the man is Baldor son of Brego.


----------



## Glomund (Feb 9, 2003)

The remains they found in the paths were of Baldor, and the old man died when Baldor was speaking to him, so he could not be both. I think it was one of the last descendants of the people who broke the oath with Isuldur, but I doubt we can know for sure


----------



## Turin (Feb 10, 2003)

Well the last time I read it I wasn't thoroughly scanning it. I just started the RoTK again.


----------



## Beleg (Jul 2, 2003)

*Who?*

Who do you think was the old man that was met by Brego and Baldor outside the enterance of the Paths of the Dead?
Any theories?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 2, 2003)

Hmm... Either it was that one crazy guy that couldn't talk and died, or just some evil omen of the doom that is to come if you go through these gates. I like the omen idea for some reason...

Or mabey it was a guy that the Witch-King killed and put there because he was trying to scare Aragorn! Ooh yeah!


----------



## Narkano (Mar 3, 2004)

*Paths of the dead...*

What is the deal with the guy who died clawing at that one door that Aragorn + co. pass by?


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Mar 3, 2004)

Narkano said:


> What is the deal with the guy who died clawing at that one door that Aragorn + co. pass by?



I could be wrong, but I think it is supposed to be Baldor, son of Brego (the second King of Rohan). At a feast held in celebration of the completion of Meduseld (the Golden Hall), in ThiA 2569, Baldor made a rash vow to walk the Paths of the Dead; he was never seen again. Aldor his younger brother became the third King.

For more information, see "The Muster of Rohan" and "Appendix A."

The encounter with the old man at the door of the Paths of the Dead occurs very early in the history of Rohan (just over 50 years after the Battle of the Field of Celebrant)--Meduseld had not even been completed. It is possible that the Rohirrim were still in the process of colonising Calenardhon and had not yet completely explored their new realm; it is therefore possible that scattered communities of Dunlendings still existed in Rohan at this time. 

The old man, therefore, could have been a Dunlending.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Mar 4, 2004)

The "old man" whom Brego encounters is a very "mythic" figure. Myths are chock full of strange old men (and sometimes women like MacBeth's witches) whom one finds in the oddest places and who feel free to enlighten the unfortunate passer-by with the strangest information. Suffice it to say that whoever this person was, he was "sent" to be there and issue his warning. Perhaps it was to give Brego the chance to foreswear his foolish oath or perhaps it was to allow him to prepare for his own death. But we are never told who the fellow was (as is the case in most myths) anymore than we are told where Brego was trying to go as he hacked with his last strength at the door in the wall. Certainly he wasn't seeking treasure! But this, as with other inexplicable incidents, are part of the making of myth. Not everything is supposed to be known and understood by the reader/hearer. Some things are to be considered "unknowable" except by God/the gods.


----------



## Maerbenn (Mar 5, 2004)

Mrs. Maggott said:


> But we are never told who the fellow was (as is the case in most myths) anymore than we are told where Brego was trying to go as he hacked with his last strength at the door in the wall. Certainly he wasn't seeking treasure! But this, as with other inexplicable incidents, are part of the making of myth. Not everything is supposed to be known and understood by the reader/hearer. Some things are to be considered "unknowable" except by God/the gods.


You might want to read the first post in this thread: The Temple of Doom?


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Mar 5, 2004)

Maerbenn said:


> You might want to read the first post in this thread: The Temple of Doom?


Thanks. Aside from being tired and getting my victims mixed up (Brego's son not Brego), it is interesting to know about the door. However, that doesn't really explain why he wanted to get there, does it? Did he think he could escape his enemies by going through the door? And if he had been allowed to pass that far, why did he feel the need to escape? Why not just continue through to the other side? Perhaps the dead blocked his path in both directions and he felt that was the only way left to go? Anyway, it should be a good lesson about taking foolish oaths after a few too many libations.

Again, thank you for the information. It helps fill in the gaps, so to speak.


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 5, 2004)

Oh come now Mrs Maggot, you of all people should realise that the old man at the door was none other then Sir Percival
or Parsifal if you are feeling operatic 


RD


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Mar 6, 2004)

Rangerdave said:


> Oh come now Mrs Maggot, you of all people should realise that the old man at the door was none other then Sir Percival
> or Parsifal if you are feeling operatic
> 
> 
> RD


Actually, I thought it just _might_ be Mel Brooks (you know, the "oldest man in the world")!  

But then, knowing how you gentlemen hate asking for directions, it could be just about anybody who was trying to reach a sea coast spa and simply got lost!


----------

